# Lixus Labs Cyp + Deca



## Parky (Feb 5, 2009)

Just bought some lixus labs Test Cypionate 300mg/ml and some Nandralone Deconate 300mg/ml

Looks ok but the Cyprionate is fairly clear looking, and the Deca is quiet oily looking not yellow but more yellow looking that the Cypionate.

When i get back from work i will upload some photos but for now can anyone tell me any info on this with the info i have given?

Cheers


----------



## Parky (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Parky (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Parky (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Parky (Feb 5, 2009)




----------



## Parky (Feb 5, 2009)

Thats all the pics would appreciate if you take a look and let me know what you think


----------



## Parky (Feb 5, 2009)

Do you not think the cypionate looks a bit clear or is it normally this colour?


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

look good to go mate, i wouldn't worry about the colour, i'm using lixus tren ace at the mo which is a lot lighter in colour than other tren ace i have used and is def doing the job.


----------



## Realthing (Feb 19, 2010)

hey looks just like mine .can you take a photo for the label with exp date and bar code ..


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I have the Lixus Deca & Test E here.Both are similar in colour (light straw coloured oil)

Heres a couple of Lixus pics off the net


----------



## Realthing (Feb 19, 2010)

ther is only one true to know if its fake ,is to see the doctor have a blood test done and see where your testosterone levels are at. If you are older than 30 you should be very high 1000 to 1600 on testosterone levels with just taking 300-400 mgs a week ..


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Realthing said:


> ther is only one true to know if its fake ,is to see the doctor have a blood test done and see where your testosterone levels are at. If you are older than 30 you should be very high 1000 to 1600 on testosterone levels with just taking 300-400 mgs a week ..


rubbish .. after 10-15 days max 21 days .. if you don't feel different on TEST then gear is bunk simple


----------



## Realthing (Feb 19, 2010)

yes that is true .but most people what to know now if it is going to work not 20 days later .that way if its fake gear you can tell all on the internet, that so and so is selling fake gear .....we what to know if someone robbing us .we all need to help one another ..for me im not rich i do not want to lose money ..so far i have not got ripped off ......blood test will be in 2more days then i can say if lixus is fake or real ...


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Where on earth do these guys come from. Always with the low post count backing or dissing a brand lol.

Look forward to the post of your bloods since all my gear atm is Lixus and im growing like a weed


----------



## Realthing (Feb 19, 2010)

well thats good to hear that you know its work ....but who are you? .I do not know you! just because im new to this blog does not mean i do not know sh-t! i have been use for 8years, i get it from a doctor all the time but they only have 200mg items and it does cost alot more ,thats why im shopping oversea to get stronger mgs . once the blood test CAN SHOW ME THAT IT WORKS them i will be happy..... and by the in not dissing any brand...


----------



## pariah (May 8, 2008)

Don't take it personally but its a common trend on these forums. People ask a question about a new lab and all of a sudden `they` creep from out of the woodwork, no offence intended so I and many others tend to treat posts with caution and an air of suspicion!


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Lixus seems to be hit and miss at the moment :/


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

gear is good...honestly why is it always assummed gear might be fake?? raws so easy to get..if you were gonna fake something it would be established well selling lab with top rep...not a relativly new one..lixus is dosed bang on..any hit and miss is prob down to guys being relativly new to gear expecting muscle overnight ..not training or eating right thus getting ****e results and posting on forums like this....you know what ur doing lixus is as good as the next lab...where is all this fake gear ..ive seen a few well known ones.... but as far as most ug labs are concerned ..not a one


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

micreed said:


> gear is good...honestly why is it always assummed gear might be fake?? raws so easy to get..if you were gonna fake something it would be established well selling lab with top rep...not a relativly new one..*lixus is dosed bang on*..any hit and miss is prob down to guys being relativly new to gear expecting muscle overnight ..not training or eating right thus getting ****e results and posting on forums like this....you know what ur doing lixus is as good as the next lab...where is all this fake gear ..ive seen a few well known ones.... but as far as most ug labs are concerned ..not a one


you got lab test results to prove this?


----------



## Realthing (Feb 19, 2010)

its cool, just trying to get and give good info....i hope my test results are in today ..calling doctor later....i will post.....


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

yep unlike most...got very fussy friend in finland who gets certain goods and test them he has so far had..lixus... pro-chem and b/d eu and rohm ..had them tested lixus came spot on ...b/d eu slightly over as was rohm ...pro chem .5 under...so i dont assume anything also dont make random statements on gear...so is any 1 gonna post up their fakes or we all gonna just keep on with these is my gear fake threads


----------



## Parky (Feb 5, 2009)

micreed said:


> gear is good...honestly why is it always assummed gear might be fake?? raws so easy to get..if you were gonna fake something it would be established well selling lab with top rep...not a relativly new one..lixus is dosed bang on..any hit and miss is prob down to guys being relativly new to gear expecting muscle overnight ..not training or eating right thus getting ****e results and posting on forums like this....you know what ur doing lixus is as good as the next lab...where is all this fake gear ..ive seen a few well known ones.... but as far as most ug labs are concerned ..not a one


Because all i see round my area is fakes, i would rather a few experienced men give me some advice about my gear than shoot some cooking oil into my bum. Never knew it was a crime bro


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

nevr said it was ...just show us some of the fakes post them up...always get asked how do you know its real have you had it tested...yes is my answer...now how do you know the gear is fake ...have you had it tested??..and im not on about the well known 1ns ...or the ****e cooked in some bath tub with home made lable...but the 99% of gear as mentoined on here...ie pro-chem...lixus ..rohm...b/d eu ..bodey nutrition ...and the rest...show me some fake copies of these labs???


----------



## Parky (Feb 5, 2009)

I wish i could have taken a picture of one of the bottles of Lixus labs Cypionate a lad in the gym showed me on wednesday, i compared it to mine, everything about them was identical but hes looked like a dehydrated wee colour close to being full on yellow. so theres fakes floating about here already. just a quick question can i ask have you heard of Chemical Edge labs?


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

you going by the colour of it to say its fake??.(beleve me ive seen lots of colour vartiy wthin a labs gear it means jack )..and nopenot hard of them .....now lets say it was fake...does this prove that its a copy made on purpose to dupe guys into buying fake lixus...or some guy who saved the packaging used th lixus then refilled and topped of to mug a puter off?? this would mean he was duping the fella not that their was false copies of lixus ..just a knob ripping a guy off so if you trust source no prob...but then guy could go online start scare story about false lixus and bang every one starts to qestoin the lab..happens all te time pro-chem debate that was deleted was good excample of guys questoining the lab...despite the more well knwn guys telling every one gear was god ..most chose to diss lab...just find it strange when people lways choose negativeover posotive...ie Lixus seems to be hit and miss at the moment :/


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2010)

I've heard nothing but good about Lixus so far.

I've just got two vials of their Test 400 and there is definately a colour different between the two and maybe even a difference in the viscosity...one seems thicker than the other.

Everything about the vials and packaging is identical with the exception of the plastic flip top cap.

One has 'flip off' on it the other doesn't.....


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

Everything about the vials and packaging is identical with the exception of the plastic flip top cap.

One has 'flip off' on it the other doesn't.....

sounds like 1ns been opened...do you trust source?? and IF your ok with the 1 thats been opened for what ever reason..thing about gear .to compair vials then say 1 is fake because of colour then state there are lixus copies out there .is just silly and has no bearing on the gears authentisity ... its gtg


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2010)

micreed said:


> Everything about the vials and packaging is identical with the exception of the plastic flip top cap.
> 
> One has 'flip off' on it the other doesn't.....
> 
> sounds like 1ns been opened...do you trust source?? and IF your ok with the 1 thats been opened for what ever reason..thing about gear .to compair vials then say 1 is fake because of colour then state there are lixus copies out there .is just silly and has no bearing on the gears authentisity ... its gtg


Not really buddy, i don't know my source.

I'm one of the unfortunate ones that doesn't have a face to face source and has to be resourceful!

I'd like to think they are both legit.

I've just flipped off the plastic caps and both were sealed as they should be.

They have identical rubber stoppers, just the metal cap and the plastic cap attached to it is different.

I'll add a picture, have a look and let me know what you think, cheers.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

thats good excample of colour variatoin within brand ...now parky would have said that they were faked because of that alone......crap it looks good to me mate im sure you will be happy with brand...test 400 can give pip so if poss b4 inject warm gear up ...will help a lot..also after inject dont just rub but massage for couple mins...should be ok.


----------



## micreed (Sep 9, 2008)

AH JUST REALISED WHAT YOU MEANT 1 HAS FLIP OFF OTHER DOSENT...U MEANT STAMED ON THE LID...LOL I THOUGHT YOU MEANT ONLY 1 HAD LID...DHOO....ITS GTG MATE


----------



## Realthing (Feb 19, 2010)

get test back my blood levels low. i was in the 850 should have been in 1000+ but it is working, but slow ... when im not take test im in the 450 range... but one thing that i just saw in the pix is that your bar code numbers are the same , so i got out a vial t400 lixus that i did in Jan and the bar code numbers are the same as the pix, do not know if that matters ? . now when i did the t400 i got very strong but my weight did not go up to much..but i do know when i take test blend with cypionate i do not gain a lot of weight just got strong .. that happen even with the cypionate the doctor gave me . so now i try not to use blend with cyp just does nto work good with my body..hope this post helps someone ...im 41 now 6 foot weight 226lb 8% body fat...i weight in at 164lb when i started my first cycle in 2004


----------



## ukabx (Jul 30, 2009)

there definitely are copies of lixus now though, they come with no boxes, no hologram, and all the oils are of clear colour i believe.. i put this down to lixus being a good lab, so much so that w*nkers need to copy it... not good, but as i always say as long as you have a good source, your g2g. x


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

ukabx said:


> there definitely are copies of lixus now though, they come with no boxes, no hologram, and all the oils are of clear colour i believe.. i put this down to lixus being a good lab, so much so that w*nkers need to copy it... not good, but as i always say as long as you have a good source, your g2g. x


theres alot of this being put out on the internet

not seen a single picture tho?


----------



## edgey (Feb 7, 2009)

lixus are meant to be lazering there name on the glass bottle soon because of the copying so i av bin told.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

All the lixus stuff Ive used has been good!


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

My guy gets direct from lixus and Iknow they are 100 per cent as a lots of guys have started changing shape, as I said changing shape Im not promoting by saying they have turned into massive pro's


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Lixus say

 Soon we are introducing a new system which will enable customers to check &

identify the legitimacy of all Lixus Labs products to avoid counterfeit.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

ugls come and go lixus will be one of them for sure, atm their top drawer so get it when you can.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

All the fakes have been bottled up with just prop.


----------



## pingu (Dec 3, 2008)

always find it strange that people buy the stuff first then enter into these neverending online discussions about wether they are fake or not, maybe they should do it before they buy


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

^^^^ lol, hi i just purchased these can any one tell me if they are fake or not ha ha,do you not trust your source ?.


----------



## Jackb123 (Aug 30, 2010)

hi mate,

i have bought exactly the same as you and mine is the same.

i also bought some test 400 and that looks like water ( i was a bit concerned ) but all is good

good luck


----------



## bert.edge (Mar 10, 2010)

pea head said:


> All the fakes have been bottled up with just prop.


just prop?

is that something you've read online or something you've picked up from someone in the know, as it were?


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

This thread has my head spinning LOL

I used lixus on last 3 cycles and was pleased with all


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

Jackb123 said:


> hi mate,
> 
> i have bought exactly the same as you and mine is the same.
> 
> ...


the test 400 is slightly different in colour to the others testosterones,


----------



## pablo j (Jun 2, 2010)

im on my 5th wk of lixus labs gear test400 and deca 300 2ml of each a wk and its by far the best ugl gear i have ever done awesome stuff, had a bit of pip to begin with then i think my **** just got used to it lol


----------



## ekko (Dec 3, 2008)

Realthing said:


> get test back my blood levels low. i was in the 850 should have been in 1000+ but it is working, but slow ... when im not take test im in the 450 range... but one thing that i just saw in the pix is that your bar code numbers are the same , so i got out a vial t400 lixus that i did in Jan and the bar code numbers are the same as the pix, do not know if that matters ? . now when i did the t400 i got very strong but my weight did not go up to much..but i do know when i take test blend with cypionate i do not gain a lot of weight just got strong .. that happen even with the cypionate the doctor gave me . so now i try not to use blend with cyp just does nto work good with my body..hope this post helps someone ...im 41 now* 6 foot weight 226lb 8% body fat*...i weight in at 164lb when i started my first cycle in 2004


 monstrous get some pics up :thumbup1:


----------

